# Greetings from Houston area



## HumbleTXMason (Apr 25, 2015)

Howdy... I live in Humble, in the Greater Houston Area. New to the forum and getting reacquainted with the Craft after been absent for a few years. I received my BL degrees at Spring Lodge #1174 in 1999-2000.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 26, 2015)

Greetings Brother. Several members from the Greater Houston area on here.


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 26, 2015)

HumbleTXMason said:


> Howdy... I live in Humble, in the Greater Houston Area. New to the forum and getting reacquainted with the Craft after been absent for a few years. I received my BL degrees at Spring Lodge #1174 in 1999-2000.



Greetings from Highland Heights #200 PHA.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome Brother, glad to have you here.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## crono782 (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome from Fort Worth, TX!


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome Brother.  Humble Tx.  Wow that is a blast from the past. For 16 years I lived in Spring, Conroe, or The Woodlands.  I wasn't a Mason back then (my misspent youth LOL)  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## otherstar (Apr 28, 2015)

Greetings from Porter!  Proud member of Humble Lodge #979 here (though I haven't been around as much as I'd like lately due to my wife's work schedule).


----------



## HumbleTXMason (Apr 28, 2015)

thank you for the warm welcome!

@pointwithinacircle2 
I lived in Spring from 1991 to 2006... The Woodlands has changed a lot in the last few years!

@otherstar
I was visiting Humble Lodge tonight...


----------



## Joel Avalos (May 8, 2015)

Greetings from the oposite side of Texas.


----------



## HumbleTXMason (May 9, 2015)

where from, @Joel Avalos?


----------



## Joel Avalos (May 9, 2015)

All the way out in El Paso @HumbleTXMason


----------



## HumbleTXMason (May 9, 2015)

Wow! that's really the other side of Texas!


----------

